

Book Owners Have Smarter Kids - mahipal
http://www.salon.com/books/laura_miller/2010/06/02/summer_book_giveaway/index.html

======
JoeAltmaier
The correlation may be indirect. My (smart) parents had kids who all stuff
their houses with books; we grew up with 3 books in the house. So maybe its
not the books. Smart people have smart kids. Smart people usually own books.

